# Radio Room Nedlloyd Rotterdam / PGEI



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

One for our younger ROs.. I do recognise the VIS ident !



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=radio+room+nedlloyd+rotterdam


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

The VIS telex channel free marker....! 

I haven't heard that since 1991! 

Green painted Thrane and Thrane telex equipment. I had the blue (original version).

Zeeland main tx and sailor main and em rx'ers. 

Nice station


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Many thanks... I was sure it wasn't Sitor because I used to hear the GNI ident regularly on 80m down here in SE France and have used AMtor when it was in vogue..
How times have changed since the days of my Orcades/MABA thread !


----------

